# Kids know its wrong lol



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you guys seen these ally bank commercials. They crack me up. One just came on and made me laugh.

[video=youtube;nKdIKP1arF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKdIKP1arF0[/video]

[video=youtube;7qb0vquRcys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qb0vquRcys&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;suBGbef5p3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suBGbef5p3g[/video]

 I love that kid's expression when he says "it's a piece of junk " ROFL


----------



## Ivan (Nov 23, 2009)

Funny! I've seen the one about the pony here in this part of the country many times but I've never seen the other two.


----------



## Andres (Nov 23, 2009)

I've seen all of them a couple of times. they are funny. My favorite is the first one because of the little boys reaction.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Ally, formerly known as GMAC Bank.


----------

